# What do you think is the most important thing to have in a computer?



## snala (Apr 30, 2007)

Fairly basic pop quiz, I know the answer but do you??


----------



## themocaw (Apr 30, 2007)

A monitor.  Because without one, you're sitting there all mopey and staring at your box and you can't do anything with it.


----------



## eb7w5yfe (Apr 30, 2007)

You missed one: quiet.  I'd prefer not to be able to hear my computer at all.  

Also, no mention of cost?  That is definitely a concern for me.  I don't buy the cheapest or the most expensive, but I want good value for my money.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 30, 2007)

Customizability. (if that's even a real word)

I like the ability to make things work, when I want them to work, how I like them to work. And in regards to stability and security, go for a Mac and you'll be perfectly set.


----------



## DavidN (May 1, 2007)

A power supply unit!


----------



## Aikon (May 1, 2007)

The software that runs it

And Lights... I like lights


----------



## Kougar (May 1, 2007)

snala said:
			
		

> Fairly basic pop quiz, I know the answer but do you??



Big waste of time to have an unstable computer, it's amazing the endless crazy things that 0.001% of instability can do to ruin a day or waste a few hours. You'll know you have a stable Windows system when it is so low maintenence you can let it run for 2 months between reboots for updates, even under heavy use and overclocked.

After that I'd say performance, or specifically performance for its intended use! Haven't quite gotten a stable 100% overclock on my E6300 yet, but I'm fairly close at 3.6ghz.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 1, 2007)

Stability over speed anytime.  For my mobile uses I have an old Powerbook 1400cs running OS9.1.  It's slow but I've never had it crash on me.  I also can't have more than two programs open at once, but hey it works.


----------



## Option7 (May 1, 2007)

Speed is the most important for me. I've been hounded by this piece of crap for so long, and it's really starting to get to me. 
Plus, the faster it is, the better it runs. Generally with a PC if you've got a fast processor, the chances are it'll be pretty stable too (especially if it's AMD rather than Intel), so they kinda go hand in hand.


----------



## snala (May 2, 2007)

Heh... I will keep your thoughts in mind next time I do this poll. XD


----------



## Bloodangel (May 3, 2007)

Porn...........what? I'm feeling shallow today.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2007)

Hmm, that nifty cup holder that comes out when you push the button. I was kinda hoping it was more stable for Big Gulps but we can keep hoping


----------



## horsedreamer (May 6, 2007)

Dust. Dust must flow (mostly through my fans).


----------



## Horrorshow (May 6, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Hmm, that nifty cup holder that comes out when you push the button. I was kinda hoping it was more stable for Big Gulps but we can keep hoping



Which reminds me that my friend got a cigarette lighter for his computer. D:

But for the sake of relevance, I'd say that stability + decent performance is key for me. I need a computer that can do what I need to do and not go apeshit at the same time.


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2007)

Electricity!


----------



## sgolem (May 8, 2007)

For me it depends on what I'm doing.  For multimedia and art, I want something stable.  Sure, it might take longer to render, but that's much less stressful than having it quit on you in the middle of something.  For games, I would want speed.  It pisses me off when I can't put something on full, but unfortunately it's something I have to deal with every time.  As for looks, I say screw it if it's at the expense of durability.


----------



## snala (May 9, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> Electricity!



LoL... Yes, electricity is quite important.  But from my point of view, of the things listed. Security... with no security the computer would be as useless to you as if it had no electricity.  Also, without security people could remotely fry components (yes, it does happen if someone alters your drivers.)


^^


----------



## benanderson (May 9, 2007)

Stability & speed, you can't have one or the other. You want it to be reliable and do it's job without making you pull your hair out. (so basically go for anything but windows XD )


----------



## net-cat (May 11, 2007)

Impure silicon!

I'd say the most important thing is that it needs to do what I want when I want to do it.


----------



## codewolf (May 16, 2007)

another pci-e slot so i can SLI my graphics cards together and get a quad-screen setup going
, it makes coding (as well as a lot of other things) a hell of a lot easier


----------



## DavidN (May 17, 2007)

Quad screens! I have enough of a hard time explaining to non-computer science types why dual screens are so useful.


----------



## net-cat (May 17, 2007)

I've got a dual monitor setup on my main PC and a Tablet PC for a laptop. When I'm on the former, I miss the pen. When I'm on the latter, I miss the large expanse of screen real-estate.


----------



## tawamureru1 (May 17, 2007)

Well, off of hardware and pr0n...
FLASH
PHOTOSHOP
GIMP
Any image editing program.
Especially tablets also.
Tablet = <3 (even though I have a crappy 12x9 adesso tablet)


----------



## Rouge2 (May 17, 2007)

Paint Program and an Emulator.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 18, 2007)

Simply put, speed is nothing without stability.


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (May 18, 2007)

stability 

lets check:

speed W/ stabily= windows crashes and dies

looks=windows vista =its shit SHITTTTTT

storage and space without speed ans stability= windows slooow

security=virus virus virus!!!!

internet without stability=freezes and dies

the cool factor= i going to steal your computer for moron Â¬Â¬


stability is the best


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2007)

Furry porn.


----------



## kamunt (May 29, 2007)

Where's the option for "A lotta junk in the trunk", hhuummmh?   Honestly, though, I really want a computer that can be quiet now, too. Because mine WILL NOT shut the hell up. Especially at night, late at night, when I'm trying to just be online and chat with my friends and....and...whatever, and my computer is so freaking loud that it can be heard the next room over....blech & bleargh. Being so quick as to cover it up (with more than one meaning) gets _really_ difficult sometimes....


----------



## Zasha (May 29, 2007)

Speed, stability and preformance, all these should be normal or preferrably above the line. Of course if on the line of software then Firefox, Photoshop, Winamp, Skype, MSN.


----------



## addik (Jul 3, 2007)

core 2 duo. nuff said


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 4, 2007)

Fellas! I gotta have more hard drive!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have no idea what I voted for, but I say stability.


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 4, 2007)

*nods* Yeah, the poll was closed before I could vote either.

"But I'm gonna play the hell out of this thing!"


----------

